# anyone in Monterrey?



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be in town in 2 weeks or business and would love to grab some dinner with some folks to pick our brains about my potential relocation to MTY.

Let me know if anyone is on this site from MTY.

Thanks

Conor


----------

